# catching birds



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

enjoy it.














*knock it down 45 m far *


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

*very perfect skill

it can be eaten?









*


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

{deleted}


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I apologize. I didn't realize you were indeed hunting a game bird (essentially squab). I only watched the second video, and the context was unclear ... I couldn't hear any dialog I could understand.

I removed my post.


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good shooting danny,

I like how you can see the bullet hit that bird off the wire.


----------



## bushwacker (Jan 20, 2010)

what trap is that you are using?


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

they use wire trap.


----------

